# Jim Horn - Helping Elk Hunters be more Successful



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware Jim had started his own company. I found him very helpful at an event sponsored by Sportsman's Warehouse and appreciate the advice he gave me. I will look into his cd. Thanks again!


----------



## elkhelper (Nov 14, 2004)

*Exciting things to come*

No problem! Keep your eye out for more information on how Jim's silent-calling technique helped harvest the #2 World Record Roosevelt Elk in an upcoming issue of Trail of the Sportsman magazine.


----------



## RockyMountainHi (Jan 3, 2010)

The thread noted above does not seem to list Jim Horn and anybody know how to purchase these CD's?


----------

